# preterm labor in new goat i didnt know she was prego



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

well i got this goat the end of november she is now 10 months old and i went out to feed her (very happy playful big baby) i didn't even know she was prego until this morning she was playing on the ramp and fell off and her water broke what should i do?
from the feel of the baby it isn't full term she may have had a month to go maybe but she hasn't started labor like pushing or anything but there is a lil blood that came out when her water broke help help 
her ligs are still there 

i talked to my hubby about it and he said her teets have been filling up the last couple of day (i been working night shift do i sleep in the day hubby has been feeding them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

When you say from the feel of the baby...do you mean you went in and checked for a kid? Is her cervix dilating?


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i have not went in but just feeling it outside on her side


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you positive her water broke and she didn't just hit her bladder and pee?

If you are positive her water broke I would try to check inside and see if how dilated her cervix is. Make sure to clean her back end and your hand before checking.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

ok going outside to check brb


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

ok her water did break she is about 1.5 cm dialated from what i could tell


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Since her water is broken there is no going back at this point. 

Do you have any lute? If so you can rub it on the cervix and it helps it to dilate. You would NEED to wear gloves if you use the lute. If you don't have lute then then try to slowly rub your finger around her cervix to dilate it. You will need to do it for a bit, let her rest and then do it again until you can get your hand in there to get the kid out. 

If she doesn't dilate for you then she will need a c-section.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Keeping this bumped up to ensure we're all watching out for her/you....


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

how offten should i check her to see if she is dialating? 
after how long should i start helping?

what is lute?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You should be helping her to dilate now. Goats are not like people where their water breaks and hours later they kid. She needs to get those kids out soon. 

Put your hand in and massage her cervix until she gets too stressed, then let her have a couple minute break and go at it again. 

Lute is lutelyse it's a vet script.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

ok baby has good heart beat fast and strong


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sadly if she is early the kid will not survive, you need to prepare yourself for that. The kids heart is ready, but the lungs may not be. :hug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I pray everything goes okay for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am praying that all turns out well...please keep us posted :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my, I am praying for a miracle!


----------



## Maria (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm praying for all to go well for you! Massaging the cervix does help, I recently had a problem with one of my goats not dialating, and I didn't know to have lute on hand. I massaged her cervix off and on all night, and she was open enough the next morning where a friend with smaller hands was able to get the kid out. My goat had been in labor for three days, dry for at least one of them. I hope yours progresses faster than mine, but don't panic. Although my kid didn't survive, this particular goat is healthy and playing in the pen as if nothing had even happened. 

Sending many prayers and hugs your way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone has great advice....I am praying ...that all goes well..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Please keep us posted, and feel free to ask any questions at all... we're here to help. :hug:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

well she still hasn't had it or them yet i had to stopp last night to go to work i got called in for night shift but hubby stayed with her all night i have someone to come and help me he is on his way to my house now i'll keep u up to date oh and baby is still alive not sure how but its a fighter  mom is doing good not very stressed for as long as its been wish her and me luck thanks for all the help and prayers u guys have sent our way


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

will olive oil hurt her she is getting dry i know thats what they say when humans have dry birth ? 


she is starting to dialate and is about the size of a pop can


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can use Ky lube or mineral oil -- dont know about the olive oil it probably wouldnt hurt


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

ok thanks going back out 

mom goat is doing good she runs up to me when i go out and then lays on my lap she isn't tryin to fight me in any way 

my friend will be here in about 30 more minutes i hope he didn't drive all this way for nothing


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

still waiting on my friend i am moving her inside the house its to cold outside and heater stopped working in barn not the best 2 days haven't slept in 2 days can't wait for this to be over so i can get some sleep i sure she can't wait either 

if anyone has any ideas they can text me at 3043087648
i can't afford to take her to the vet

ligs are gone now and she stopped dialating not sure if i'm even doing it right


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anymore updates? Were you able to get the baby out? I hope and pray all is well.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

This doe is going to become susceptible to infection now that she has been left so long she is now "dry" inside. She needs a good antibiotic like Excenel or Naxel. She also needs to get that kid out. The longer you wait the greater the chance of infection and death for both of them. If you can't get the kid out soon and can't do a c-section you might need to consider doing the humane thing.....

You need at this point to get whatever lubricating substance you have, mix it with a bit of iodine and cover your hand and her vagina with it. Get inside her and if she is as dilated as you say then you should be able to squeeze your hand in there. At that point you should be able to feel how the kid is positioned and pull it out. 

I pray things work out for you and her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm praying that all works out...Ashley said exactly as I was going to, if she's stopped pushing and is dilated, you need to pull the kid.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Any News?


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i did get the babies out and one died and one lived i have a lil girl she is small but is doing well i am having to hand feed her we go back to get her weighted in another week vet gave me antibotics and said she is goin to be ok i didn't do any real damage by helping her he said i may have lost one but gaved the other another day to get stronger sorry i haven't posted my internet was messed up as soon as i get batteries i will get pictures up and thanks for all the help and prayers and name would be helpful


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i wanted to go with the name trouble but seems more of boy name than girl


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kid and obviously she was full term or the doeling wouldnt have survived outside the womb. 

Trouble sounds like a fine name for the kid


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

dr said she was around 2to3 wks early at the most she had trouble breathing but cleared up with oxygen given to her for 4 hours after she was born she got 100% oxygen doing great not sleeping in my bed at night day time she spends with mom mom not really wanting to take care of her but makin good progress by lettin kidd eat from mom


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!!!! :leap: So glad you were able to save the little girl!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww CONGRATS!!!!! I am soooo happy for you, your doe and baby!! I kept checking the forum hoping and praying for good news!



faintfarm said:


> i wanted to go with the name trouble but seems more of boy name than girl


I have a doe named Trouble, and she is my BRAT  I personally love the name for a girl or boy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, I am so glad that this was a happy ending :hug: I think Trouble is a cute name for her.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! Glad to hear she made out okay!! Congrats! Trouble is great... or Lucky


----------

